# 1/10 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Jan 5, 2009)

The local mets are hinting at something for the weekend.


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 5, 2009)

That's my birthday....maybe they are planning a big party??:razz:


----------



## reefer (Jan 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> The local mets are hinting at something for the weekend.




I wish you'ld stop starting weather threads. You're the biggest jinx I know. The two you didn't start this year were winners.....................................................please stay out of the weather threads Greg.................


----------



## Glenn (Jan 5, 2009)

My company Christmas party was cancelled because of snow. It's rescheduled for Saturday night. Oh the irony!


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2009)

Glenn said:


> My company Christmas party was cancelled because of snow. It's rescheduled for Saturday night. Oh the irony!



See you at Sundown?


----------



## Glenn (Jan 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> See you at Sundown?




LMAO! That may be the case!


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2009)

Glenn said:


> LMAO! That may be the case!



It's my new year's resolution to convert you to a CLIT...


----------



## Glenn (Jan 5, 2009)

I gotta meet up with you guys one of these days. It should be easier now that we're passed Christmas.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> The local mets are hinting at something for the weekend.



From the stuff that's hitting WA today and tommorow?


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2009)

tcharron said:


> From the stuff that's hitting WA today and tommorow?



I don't know the exact origin. Usually, favorable storm tracks for us are lows that come through the southern Rockies into the Mississippi valley and then phase with another midwest low off the East coast. Here's what the Albany NWS office is saying:



> ON FRIDAY THE NORTHWEST WINDS WILL SLACKEN SOME AS A SURFACE
> RIDGE MOVES INTO THE AREA...WHICH IS BEING FOLLOWED BY ANOTHER
> LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM MOVING FROM THE ROCKIES TO THE MISSISSIPPI
> VALLEY. IT WILL BE ABOUT FIVE DEGREES COOLER THAN THURSDAY AND
> ...



Taunton is not saying much yet:



> THURSDAY THROUGH SUNDAY...
> UPPER TROF AND ASSOCIATED POLAR FRONT MOVE ACROSS THE AREA THU AND
> MAY BE ACCOMPANIED BY A BAND OF SNOW SHOWERS...POSSIBLY A FEW HEAVY
> SNOW SHOWERS.
> ...



Neither is Burlington:



> THEREAFTER...A BRIEF RESPITE FROM WINTRY PCPN BY FRIDAY AS WEAK HIGH
> PRESSURE PUSHES INTO THE REGION WITH VARIABLY CLOUDY SKIES. ADDL
> CLIPPER-TYPE ENERGY THEN PUSHES QUICKLY EASTWARD FROM THE GREAT
> LAKES/UPPER MIDWEST LATER FRIDAY NIGHT INTO SATURDAY AS POLAR JET
> ...


----------



## tcharron (Jan 5, 2009)

Burlington is reflecting it twards in their short term forcasts:

Saturday: A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 31. Chance of precipitation is 50%.

Saturday Night: A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 18. Chance of precipitation is 50%.

Sunday: A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 28. Chance of precipitation is 30%.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks like the chances for this are petering out.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 7, 2009)

looks like more of a costal event...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 7, 2009)

It looks like snow Saturday..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 7, 2009)

still snowing here -- just plowed again   for  3rd time today


----------



## Glenn (Jan 8, 2009)

Weather guy said this one has been a real bear to watch. Right now, for CT, looks like 2-4". But he said that could change....more or less; depending on track.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 8, 2009)

There is some scuttlebutt that this may be a decent storm for the Pocono's, Catskills and Berkshires, not so much for our northern friends.  There's still a lot of winter to go so hopefully they will get theirs soon. Then they will have to deal with tourists like me who will come up from the low lands to enjoy.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, so far looking like an I-90 south special. I'll take another local powder day...


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like more of a Saturday night/Sunday thing according to the NWS.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 8, 2009)

That is a pretty big change in timing of storm-- originally saying Sat. am/day, now saying Sun. am/day.  Also looking to be a lot closer to the coast as well... let's not get too close to the coast. 

First chair Sun?


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 8, 2009)

powder t-bolt sunday? I think so.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 9, 2009)

I checked the NWS for southern VT. Looks like they could get a decent amount as well? Who knows. It's kind of a PITA to read the discussions there because the office is one state; and they tend to focus on that area.

We'll have to see how this pans out. If it's still cranking Sunday AM, we may have to alter our plans to drive up to VT. 

Any bets on my office Christmas party getting cancelled for the second time?


----------



## kingslug (Jan 9, 2009)

Its going to snow... alot...because I'm leaving...so you can thank me later.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 9, 2009)

kingslug said:


> Its going to snow... alot...because I'm leaving...so you can thank me later.



woo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I checked the NWS for southern VT. Looks like they could get a decent amount as well? Who knows. It's kind of a PITA to read the discussions there because the office is one state; and they tend to focus on that area.
> 
> We'll have to see how this pans out. If it's still cranking Sunday AM, we may have to alter our plans to drive up to VT.
> 
> Any bets on my office Christmas party getting cancelled for the second time?



Stay local. The mighty Sundown is in the bullseye again for this one. Gonna be great on Sunday.


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 9, 2009)

Greg's right, it looks like Sundown is on the edge of the 6-10" expected according to the below image from Accuweather.


----------



## Seriesnuns (Jan 9, 2009)

Check out the blog Josh Fox's Blog

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/


----------



## Glenn (Jan 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Stay local. The mighty Sundown is in the bullseye again for this one. Gonna be great on Sunday.




That may be doable! 

Another option is riding the quad, then doing a little show shoeing. Regardless, it'll be a great weekend. I love having options!


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2009)

Glenn said:


> That may be doable!
> 
> Another option is riding the quad, then doing a little show shoeing. Regardless, it'll be a great weekend. I love having options!



Hit the mighty Sundown Sunday morning and I'll show you all sorts of little goodies which are usually only skiable a handful of times each year:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/46369-sundown-sunday-1-11-a.html


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2009)

Seriesnuns said:


> Check out the blog Josh Fox's Blog
> 
> http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/



That came out early yesterday before the storm track was more defined. Looks to be more of a SNE event, but you never know...


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Stay local. The mighty Sundown is in the bullseye again for this one. Gonna be great on Sunday.



Camelback too>

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Glenn (Jan 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Hit the mighty Sundown Sunday morning and I'll show you all sorts of little goodies which are usually only skiable a handful of times each year:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/46369-sundown-sunday-1-11-a.html



Cool. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## danny p (Jan 9, 2009)

backyard runs this weekend! stoked!


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2009)

*Winter Storm Warning for SoCT*



> Winter Storm Warning
> 
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE UPTON NY
> ...



Come on Albany, where's ours?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 9, 2009)

You guys up North have received over 10 feet of snow so far..it's about time we get the goods down here..


----------



## hardline (Jan 9, 2009)

it looks like north jerz is in the hot zone


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2009)

hardline said:


> it looks like north jerz is in the hot zone



Nice.....you mentioned wanting to try Sundown sometime. Sunday might be a good opportunity. Although I guess it'll be good at the Creek too.


----------



## hardline (Jan 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nice.....you mentioned wanting to try Sundown sometime. Sunday might be a good opportunity. Although I guess it'll be good at the Creek too.



ill see what the storm does saturday night but if you get the snow ill come up for the day. you'll have to keep me updated with the totals up there.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 9, 2009)

We are heading up to Pats Peak early tomorrow for some skiing before the snow hits. Sunday looks like it would be difficult to get around especially from Eastern Connecticut where the snow may linger.


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2009)

hardline said:


> ill see what the storm does saturday night but if you get the snow ill come up for the day. you'll have to keep me updated with the totals up there.



The local met is indicating northern Joisey might get a foot+.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm now hearing up to 14 inches expected for the Poconos..my fat skis should be in the shop more often..lol

tomorrow looks like a definite double dip session at Blue..morning fresh cord..go home take a nap..deep powder late afternoon/evening..or maybe I'll just hang out there all day..it's gonna be legit tomorrow and Sunday might be the day..woo hoo


----------



## yaraj (Jan 9, 2009)

Jesus!

I'm in Florida just now and all I can look at is storm speculation and snow forecasts!

I fly into Newark on Monday and go up to Stratton Wednesday.

Gonna be cooooooooooooooold but might be able to get the board out in the back yard in Joizey by the looks of it!

Woooooooooooooo


----------



## hardline (Jan 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> The local met is indicating northern Joisey might get a foot+.



ya looking like the dirty jerz might be goin off.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 10, 2009)

snowing here...24 degrees calm winds..but they're now talking about a changover to -ZR tonight..


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> snowing here...24 degrees calm winds..but they're now talking about a changover to -ZR tonight..



Wow. This thing really punched north overnight. Looks like northern Berks, Catskills and southern sections of NH and VT will be the winners now. NWS is hinting at some sleet for us now and maybe even a rain line extending as far north as Hartford to Boston. As long as the real ugliness stays south of Sundown, I couldn't care less.


----------



## danny p (Jan 10, 2009)

yup still looks like its gonna be good down here...5-10" predicted by tomorrow am....i'm ready.


----------



## billski (Jan 10, 2009)

Shouldn't this title move from "speculation" to "official"?

I also am hearing rumblings of another possible snow event Tuesday/Wednesday for the northeast.


----------



## danny p (Jan 10, 2009)

billski said:


> I also am hearing rumblings of another possible snow event Tuesday/Wednesday for the northeast.



That's what I'm talking about.  Keep the pow days coming, they never get old!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 10, 2009)

Maybe an inch at the very very most....currently not snowing here...Winter Storm warning has been downgraded to a Winter Weather Advisory..it looks like freezing rain tonight..boo


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> Wow. This thing really punched north overnight. Looks like northern Berks, Catskills and southern sections of NH and VT will be the winners now. NWS is hinting at some sleet for us now and maybe even a rain line extending as far north as Hartford to Boston. As long as the real ugliness stays south of Sundown, I couldn't care less.


Looking like a Magic day tomorrow...


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 10, 2009)

Currently snow here in south-eastern Suffolk county. Will see how long that last though.


----------



## danny p (Jan 10, 2009)

started lightly snowing about 20 minutes ago in Northern Dutchess Co., now its starting to pick up nicely!!


----------



## denvervega (Jan 10, 2009)

Started here in Denver, NY (half way btwn. Belleayre & Plattekill) about 20 min. ago. Light but steady.


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Looking like a Magic day tomorrow...



Probably will be great there.

Staying local. Still calling for 8-12" in southern Taconics and southern Berkshires which is pretty much us. Sundown with a bunch of new bump runs should be good. Local woods might be in play too.

23 degrees with light, but accumulating now here now. It seemed to come in a few hours early.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> Staying local.


Can't fault you for that. Wish I could stay local more often to get what is worth getting. I am actually still on the fence about a 3 hour drive to magic tomorrow. Something to be said for driving up to your local hill for a pow day... certainly felt nice on Thursday when I hit Cannon.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Can't fault you for that. Wish I could stay local more often to get what is worth getting. I am actually still on the fence about a 3 hour drive to magic tomorrow. Something to be said for driving up to your local hill for a pow day... certainly felt nice on Thursday when I hit Cannon.



Staying local for pow is certainly nice.

You haven't been to Magic in a while though, have you?  This might be your best chance in a while to make the drive worth it..  I'll be looking forward to Magic reports tomorrow from those who venture there.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 10, 2009)

I haven't been to Magic since I moved up north. It is a 2.5 hour drive from here with dry roads. Normally it isn't worth it because I can get to any other ski area in NH or VT in that time and even some in ME. Not sure if it would be worth it or not for 3 hours in crappy roads each way. Looking for a confirmation on how the base is on the natural trails. NECN is calling for about 6" over there. Light and dry. With no base, it wouldn't really be worth it. If they have a base, then I might be game. Though it would be disappointing finally getting back there and not being able to explore the new terrain that was cut/thinned out. In either case, 6" is not "must go" snow for that long of a drive.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 10, 2009)

Just started snowing here in CNY half hour ago---spodda get 5-10 by tomorrow a.m.---everything already open at Greek so it's gonna be great---hope to catch 1st chair w/ SP


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 10, 2009)

twinplanx said:


> Currently snow here in south-eastern Suffolk county. Will see how long that last though.




currently no precipitation,  still below freezing.   A good sign?


----------



## danny p (Jan 10, 2009)

still snowing up here, light and steady...about 1" so far....waiting for the heavy stuff!


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2009)

In a bit of a lull. Only light fine snow right now.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 10, 2009)

Wait... there are  sum flakes blowin around out there now...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 10, 2009)

2.5 inches


----------



## andyzee (Jan 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 2.5 inches



Hey, hey, keep your humiliation to yourself!


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 10, 2009)

still not snowing here yet. I'm thinking we're gonna miss out whcih means I will get to ski tomorrow


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 10, 2009)

About 3" so far.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 10, 2009)

I have been following this uber-long but uber informative and steezy thread over on the Accuweather.com forums..

http://forums.accuweather.com/index.php?showtopic=10494&st=2340&start=2340

it really rejuvinates my interest in Meteorology..


----------



## drjeff (Jan 10, 2009)

Just started at Mount Snow (7:30PM now).  NWS calling for 6-9" by noontime tommorrow.  If true, tommorrow will be a phenomenal day as it was already really good out on the hill today!


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2009)

Snowing pretty good again. A few inches down, but the radar isn't overly encouraging. Hopefully something off the coast gets cranking up.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 10, 2009)

It's 21.4F here with moderate snow and 1" on the ground so far. We are supposed to stay in the thick of it here in Eastern Connecticut through the night.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 10, 2009)

Was just outside, about 1-1 1/2" on the ground here and coming down very light.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 10, 2009)

sundown should still see all snow.  they pushed the mix line back down to primarily s.e. ct, r.i. and s.e. mass.  even here in lovely wethersfield should be snow.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 10, 2009)

Heavy snow now with 1.5"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 10, 2009)

light freezing rain and 24 degrees more precip headed our way from western PA..


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 10, 2009)

about an inch in the grass right now.  Sounds like sum freezing nair now & then.?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 10, 2009)

It just changed from snow to freezing drizzle about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2009)

18.5 degrees and closing in on 3". Radar looks like this first wave will end soon. Hopefully more will fill in later.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 10, 2009)

Just got back in from Mohawk and already had a good 3" - 4" when I left around 9:30pm. Started snowing around 2pm and actually experienced a good 30 minute burst of some grappel! Should be a good day at the "Hawk" tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2009)

4, maybe 5". Still snowing and 18 degrees, but it was kind of a bust. :-?


----------



## denvervega (Jan 11, 2009)

Solid 6" here in Denver (half way btwn. Belleayre & Plattekill) and 21 degrees.


----------



## danny p (Jan 11, 2009)

hard to tell from inside but looks like 4" to 6" outside and light snow still falling.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 11, 2009)

Two days ago the weather forecast up here was for snow showers, nothing big. Yesterday it changed to maybe some decent snow today. Getting ready to head up to the Bush to work as soon as I slug down one more cup of coffee. Always wish the big snow would come on Sat so folks who have driven a long way for the weekend get the a full day. Maybe next storm.

Looks like most of the northeast is getting in on this one. Too early for the official snow report but based on the 5" at my house along the river near the Access Rd gotta be 6-8" already on the hill, still snowing and it's the cold light powder stuff. 

Hope you all can get out there and enjoy this wherever your skiing today!


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 11, 2009)

surprisingly we got 6 inches overnight on Burke Mt.   We were expecting 1-3, and wasn't going to check out the slopes, but now given the 6 inches of blessing it would be heresy not to.


----------



## SnowRider (Jan 11, 2009)

Im 20 minutes from Sunapee and got 6-8 inches.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 11, 2009)

Six inches at Loon, it was a lot of fun!


----------



## WJenness (Jan 11, 2009)

8" at SR, and the skiing was amazing this morning... First time I've skied that much powder, and it was a blast.

-w


----------



## roark (Jan 11, 2009)

About 10" at our place near Keene.

Magic claimed 6" today, but sure skied like 12".


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2009)

We got 4-5" as did Sundown. Some sleet mixed in. Still made for a great great day.


----------



## KingM (Jan 12, 2009)

They're reporting a foot at MRG. I skied it yesterday and the conditions were great.

They had these two storms exactly backwards in what they delivered for us up here.


----------

